# Windows 8 repair loop



## Lordless (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I recently purchased a laptop from dell that worked fine for about a month. I tried turning it on one morning and found it would just try to access automatic repair start it get to 0% then instantly restart my computer to repeat the loop forever until I stopped it. I ran the thorough system diagnostics from the boot menu and it returned with no errors so I figured the solution would be as simple as reinstalling my OS. I called dell since I did not receive a windows disk or Product key from them and after some troubleshooting they agreed to send me out a USB I could use to reinstall from. So today I got the USB today and tried to get it to boot from it by selecting it from the boot options menu, If I try to do it from the UEFI it just doesnt even register that I'm trying to boot from usb, just tried to autorepair and loops like normal. if I try in legacy mode it gives me a No boot device found error. I have a relatively limited knowledge of computers, I do know how to install an OS though and usually how to change the boot order to allow it (or thought I did). Any help is much appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I recently purchased a laptop from dell that worked fine for about a month.


Contact Dell again and claim your warranty. They will fix it for you by either sending somebody to you or having you ship it out to them.


----------

